

Job posting for Amazon by Jeff Bezos from 1994 - peterkchen
https://groups.google.com/forum/?utm_term=0_62dc6ea1a0-4367aed1fd-246207570#!msg/mi.jobs/poXLCW8udK4/_GHzqB9sG9gJ

======
kbd
Prior discussions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2044945>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4841585>

------
alxbrun
"Familiarity with web servers and HTML would be helpful but is not necessary."
Great pioneering times !

------
nicholas73
Interesting to see him include "meaningful equity ownership," a phrase thrown
around still today.

